# After A+ cert what is next?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

I kinda want to stay hardware oriented though i do know a great deal about software side too.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Want are you looking to do/goals?

BG


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

After A+, the next step is to get an entry-level IT job if you do not already have one. If you do, I'd recommend doing Network+.


----------



## Mollah (Jun 5, 2012)

After A+ certification you can easily go for CCNA or any other Net+ certs. Because A+ certification is regarded as the entry level cert and broaden your knowledge level.


----------



## Sonia ferdous (Jun 5, 2012)

A+ cert is really good level to start. But the IT world is so vast in certification and qualification. And it actually depends on you that which sector you are interested in or want to work. As you have much knowledge regarding software so it would not be so hard to move forward. But after taking A+ you can take other certs like Microsoft certifications. These certifications are very popular and demanding now-a-days. So i will suggest you to take MCSE or other Microsoft certs which will ensure your better career with proper skill.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mollah said:


> After A+ certification you can easily go for CCNA or any other Net+ certs. Because A+ certification is regarded as the entry level cert and broaden your knowledge level.





Sonia ferdous said:


> A+ cert is really good level to start. But the IT world is so vast in certification and qualification. And it actually depends on you that which sector you are interested in or want to work. As you have much knowledge regarding software so it would not be so hard to move forward. But after taking A+ you can take other certs like Microsoft certifications. These certifications are very popular and demanding now-a-days. So i will suggest you to take MCSE or other Microsoft certs which will ensure your better career with proper skill.


Neither the CCNA nor the MCSE is an entry-level certification. These certifications should be done after acquiring real-world IT experience in those technologies.


----------



## chusta (May 31, 2012)

well done on your first it cert.well i would suggest that take your level of knowledge to next step by doing n+


----------

